# 

## jaromir40

Już nie aktualne. Problem sam sie rozwiązał.

----------


## Nefer

Bardzo dobrze, że zrobiłeś badania grupntu - jak będziesz budował dom to jak ta lala.
A nikt nie jest duchem świętym, czy akurat na Twojej działce nie masz tajemnego źródła ... Chyba przesadzasz.
Świat to nie jest spisek zbiorowy  :smile:

----------


## jaromir40

To były poszukiwania wody a nie badania gruntu. Poszukiwania czegoś czego tam nie ma i prawie wszyscy o tym wiedzieli.

----------


## Nefer

> To były poszukiwania wody a nie badania gruntu. Poszukiwania czegoś czego tam nie ma i prawie wszyscy o tym wiedzieli.


Bo są magikami  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  

A u mnie wszyscy wiedzieli, że woda to jest taaaaaaaaaak wysoko , że nie da się po prostu nic , ale to niiiic.

I po badaniach się okazało , że to ściema. Bo np. wykopanie kanalizacji i gazu spowodowało poważne obniżenie wód gruntowych. Ale przecież wszyscy w okolicy wiedzieli, bo od 100 lat nikt piwnic nie budował...

----------


## rpilski

Badanie metodą elektrooporową wykonywane przez geofizyka moim zdaniem warto wykonać dopiero po tym, jak _lokalni_ i studniarze _z doświadczeniem_ będą mieli trudności ze znalezieniem wody. 
U mnie było tak. Radiesteta (znany, z doświadczeniem, na forum:sjs) - będzie problem z wodą, według niego jeśli w ogóle to na 70m. Geofizyk: na działce stwierdza, że woda powinna być, ale musi jeszcze przeliczyć dokładnie pomiary. Ostatecznie wychodzi, że jest warstwa w której może coś być ale nie musi. Poleca doświadczonych studniarzy, którzy robią bardzo dobrze, metodą tradycyjną, ale koszt jest 2 razy wyższy niż wyceniają pracę studniarze z płuczką (do obydwu polecanych panów dzwoniłem wcześniej i obaj stwierdzili - na pana terenie nie wiercimy bez badań metodą elektrooporową, bo na pana terenie to loteria). Lokalni studniarze wykonujący studnie płuczką - na naszym terenie woda jest, warstwa jest nawet pod ciśnieniem, nie będzie problemu z wykonaniem studni. Ostatecznie biorę studniarzy z płuczką: woda jest tam gdzie się spodziewali.

----------


## admiro

W skrócie: licz bardziej na siebie, nie innych, podjąłeś ryzyko i nie wyszło. Jakby wyszło pisałbyś: spisek, mówili, że wody nie ma a jest.

Nie krytykuję, tylko za swoje decyzje bierzmy odpowiedzialność na siebie.

----------


## ja14

Ja przed wierceniem studni przepytalem na te okolicznosc sasiadow w promieniu kilometra. Dzieki temu wiedzialem czego sie spodziewac.
No i jeszcze jedno. Moi studniarze mowili, ze woda jest zawsze. Tylko trzeba odpowiednio dlugo wiercic.... :wink:

----------


## zbigmor

"Chciałem opowiedzieć jak zostałem zrobiony w balona. "


To zdanie chyba powinno brzmieć "jak zrobiłem siebie w balona".

No bo zastanówmy się. Studniarz mówi: ciężki teren (domyślam się, że w sensie, że trudno o wodę). Rozumiem to jako pierwszą sugestię "nie robić".
Prośba o badania geofizyczne jak najbardziej uzasadniona, a że trzeba za nie zapłacić to niby studniarz miał płacić?
Po badaniach studniarz "wody tu raczej nie będzie", czyli druga sugestia "nie robić".
Konkretna firma podaje "wody nie będzie".
Decyduję - wiercić i zdziwienie - wody nie ma  :ohmy:  
Czasami nie rozumiem forumowiczów, ale zakładam, że to dlatego, że nie piszą wszystkiego istotnego.

----------


## Barbossa

> Ja przed wierceniem studni przepytalem na te okolicznosc sasiadow w promieniu kilometra. Dzieki temu wiedzialem czego sie spodziewac.
> No i jeszcze jedno. Moi studniarze mowili, ze woda jest zawsze. Tylko trzeba odpowiednio dlugo wiercic....


nic dodać nic ująć

----------


## bst

Mialem tego samego geofizyka  :smile: 
Na terenie warszawy dziala dwoch, jeden lepszy drugi gorszy.
Ten gorszy po prostu ma bardziej archaiczna metode.
U mnie badal i stwierdzil, ze do 60m wody nie ma i nie ma szans aby byla. Ale ze jakies pare miesiecy pozniej, kilometr dalej studniarz robil studnie to sie go zapytalem czy u mnie by nie sie nie dalo.
No i dalo sie. U mnie piersza warstwa wodonosna na 32 m a potem od 34 do 42 m caly czas piaski wodonosne, 8 metrow piaskow wodonosnych. U siasiada gorzej, 100m od mojego odwiertu woda dopiero na 60m.  Tyle ze geofizyk nie robil badania w tym miejscu gdzie mam odwiert, wiec byc moze akurat w tym miejscu przez 60m wody nie bylo, ale jak widac opinia ze 'nie ma szansy na to aby byla' byla bledna.

Trzeba tylko znalezc studniarza ktory nie bierze kasy jak wody nie znajdzie. Ten moj sam sprawdzil (drutami) czy woda w dany miejscu jak to mowil 'dla siebie'. A potem wierci maly, bodajze 5cm odwiert.
A co do wiercenia z pluczka i potencjalnego przeoczenia warstwy wodonosnej, to studniarz musi byc slepy aby tego nie zauwarzyc albo nie pilnowac maszyny. Tego nie da sie przeoczyc patrzac ciagle na maszyne.

Nie wiem z jakiej jestes okolicy warszawy, ale jak by co to moge polecic mojego studniarza.

----------


## pierwek

> Decyduję - wiercić i zdziwienie - wody nie ma


miałem dokładnie takie samo odczucie po przeczytaniu tej historyi  :smile:  - Ja też bym wiercił pomimo tego że wszyscy odradzali (z zasady nie wierzę obcym) no ale nie miałbym o to pretensji do nikogo... nawet do siebie   :Lol:

----------


## odaro

> Nie wiem z jakiej jestes okolicy warszawy, ale jak by co to moge polecic mojego studniarza.



Mogę na priva prosić namiary na tego studniarza

----------


## MCB

> Nie wiem z jakiej jestes okolicy warszawy, ale jak by co to moge polecic mojego studniarza.


Też poproszę.

MCB

----------


## jaromir40

Zbigmor, przeczytaj dokładnie
zrobiłem badania i miała być woda między 25 a 30, to dlaczego studniarz który polecił geofizyka nie  chciał wiercić jak w dokumentacji pisało jak byk że woda powinna być Słowa nie było że wody tu nie ma i koniec. 
bst, czyli jak byś nie sprawdził to byś sie nie przekonał i wody nie miał. U ciebie było ryzyko bo wg geofizyka wody miało nie być a była Czyli wniosek jeden - te badania to pic na wode - dosłownie.

----------


## zbigmor

> Zbigmor, przeczytaj dokładnie
> zrobiłem badania i miała być woda między 25 a 30, to dlaczego studniarz który polecił geofizyka nie  chciał wiercić jak w dokumentacji pisało jak byk że woda powinna być Słowa nie było że wody tu nie ma i koniec. 
> bst, czyli jak byś nie sprawdził to byś sie nie przekonał i wody nie miał. U ciebie było ryzyko bo wg geofizyka wody miało nie być a była Czyli wniosek jeden - te badania to pic na wode - dosłownie.




Może sam powoli przeczytaj co napisałeś. Piszesz, że fachowiec po obejrzeniu wyników powiedział "-aa tu raczej wody nie będzie", druga firma i inni studniarze tak samo. Określenie "powinno coś być" było twoje, i nie oznacza, że masz tam wodę.
Teraz piszesz, że miała być woda to albo się zdecyduj czy tam jest napisane, że jest woda, albo pokaż te papiery, albo czytaj co piszesz.

----------


## jaromir40

zresztą to jest grubsza sprawa, wystarczy poszukać:



> .......co prawda mieliśmy zrobione badania elektrooporowe ale co się okazało te badania to pic na wodę, *nie dajcie sie wkręcić i nie popełnijcie tego błędu co my*. Osoba która wykonywała u nas te badania ustnie niby powiedziała nam że jest woda ale powiedziała tez żeby poczekać aż wykona do tego badania dokumentacje, po odebraniu tej dokumentacji oczywiście od żony tego Pana, okazało się że jest tam napisane "mozliwe jest w gruncie znalezienie ujecia wody" zero konkretów, to że jest to możliwe to ja wiem i kazali mi za to zapłacic 600zł  , w życiu nie zrobilibyśmy tych badań ale słynny studniarz z naszej okolicy powiedział ze to konieczność bo on musi wiedzieć na czym stoi, więc zrobiliśmy, czuje się oszukana przez niego, studnie zrobił nam kto inny kto odrazu nieprzychylnie skomentował te badania. W dokumentacji było też napisane że absolutnie jest to niemozliwe aby woda była płyciej niż 40-50 metrów a nasz studniarz znalazł ją na 22 metrze  . Ech człowiek całe życie uczy się na błędach.......


nie będe drążył tego tematu bo szkoda czasu. Pozdrawiam wszystkich zainteresowanych

----------


## jaromir40

Inni fachowcy zaraz jak mówiłem nazwe miejscowości mówili że wody tam nie będzie. Źle trafiłem. A wyraźnie w tej dokumentacji którą dostałem jest napisane że pomiędzy 25 a 30 są warstwy wysokooporowe i przy wierceniu pieczołowitym grubym filtrem z obsybką blebleble będzie woda. Zresztą napisane jest to w pierwszym poscie.

----------


## zbigmor

> Inni fachowcy zaraz jak mówiłem nazwe miejscowości mówili że wody tam nie będzie. Źle trafiłem. A wyraźnie w tej dokumentacji którą dostałem jest napisane że pomiędzy 25 a 30 są warstwy wysokooporowe i przy wierceniu pieczołowitym grubym filtrem z obsybką blebleble będzie woda. Zresztą napisane jest to w pierwszym poscie.



Naprawdę nie chcę męczyć, ale nie wiem czy to wynika ze złej woli, czy problemów z pisaniem/czytaniem, czy z innych powodów, ale nic z tego co napisałeś w cytowanym poście powyżej nie jest napisane w pierwszym poście.

Nie wnikając w te szczegóły to jeśli rzeczywiście tak jest jak napisałeś tym razem to można by mieć pretensje do badania bo wody nie miałeś. gdyby to był jednak przekręt studniarza z geofizykiem to na pewno ten pierwszy studniarz wierciłby studnię i zarobił.

----------


## jaromir40

> -Ale mam przecież dokument, że na głębokości pomiędzy 25 a 30 powinno coś być. Wnisek z badań był taki że jest kiepsko ale może będzie coś....


a dokładnie to napisane jest to co wyżej napisałem a zresztą co  to zmieni

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał jaromir40
> 
> -Ale mam przecież dokument, że na głębokości pomiędzy 25 a 30 powinno coś być. Wnisek z badań był taki że jest kiepsko ale może będzie coś....
> 
> 
> a dokładnie to napisane jest to co wyżej napisałem a zresztą co  to zmieni


Czyli jednak coś innego  :cool:  
Zmienić nic nie zmieni, ale zacząłeś wątek nie po to, aby coś zmienić (bo już po fakcie), tylko aby przestrzec przed podejmowaniem decyzji i wydawaniem pieniędzy na coś, co z gruntu skazane jest na niepowodzenie z niewielką nutka nadziei. Mam nadzieję (sporą), że to zadanie wątek spełnił.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pierwek

a ja i tak bym wiercił  :smile:  skoro była nikła szansa... Poza tym słyszałem o przypadkach że "fachowiec" mówił że wody nie będzie a była...

----------


## jaromir40

Ja też myśle że wątek spełnił swoje zadanie. W sumie tylko po to go zacząłem. Bez nazwisk  :wink:  bez oszczerstw ale niech każdy pomyśli i rozsądnie wydaje pieniądze

----------


## Baranki

Korzystaliśmy z usług tego samego geofizyka, ale decydując się na niego wiedzieliśmy, że wody raczej nie będzie. Studniarze wiercili w tej okolicy już parokrotnie - bez efektu. 
Geofizyk stwierdził co prawda, że można spróbować na 13 metrach w jednym krańcu działki, ale nie dawał gwarancji, że wody będzie wystarczająco na studnię. Jego przypuszczenia potwierdziło drugie wiercenie, tym razem we wskazanym miejscu. Był tylko jakiś wodnisty muł - bez szans na instalację studni. 

Kosztowało nas to w sumie: 
- 300 zł - pierwsze wiercenie
- 500 zł - geofizyk 
- 300 zł - drugie wiercenie po ocenie geofizyka. 

Jesteśmy lżejsi o 1100 zł, a wody jak nie było, tak nie ma. Angażując studniarzy wiedzieliśmy jednak, że istnieje ryzyko bezsensownych kosztów.

----------


## piciu_f

Bzdury piszecie o badaniach geofizycznych na waszych działkach. Wynika z nich że geofizycy się nie przyłożyli i temat nie został dogłębnie rozpoznany. To się zdarza tym bardziej jak ktoś kasuje za badanie 600zł. Za takie pieniądze nie można się wiele spodziewać. Radiesteci też tyle biorą i co im wychodzi? Nic.  Myślę że na waszych działkach zostało zrobionych za mało punktów pomiarowych i nie było na czym oprzeć poprawnej interpretacji. Minimum punktów na działce do 1000m2 to 5 do 6, wtedy można powiedzieć że działka została dobrze przebadana. Prawidłowo przeprowadzone badanie elektrooporowe nie wystarcza, geofizyk powinien przeanalizować materiały archiwalne typu mapy, przekroje, otwory wiertnicze z badanego rejonu itp. Wnikliwa analiza pozwala dopiero postawić właściwą diagnozę. To są poważni ludzie i wiedzą co robią. 
Bardziej uważajcie na tak zwanych studniarzy najczęściej nie mają sprzętu i możliwości a przede wszystkim wiedzy do prowadzenia prac po takich badaniach. Polecam firmy wiertnicze i hydrogeologiczne które zatrudniają geologów i wiertników z doświadczeniem. Ceny może kosmiczne ale jakość wykonania 100%. 
Znam przypadek kiedy to zostały zrobione badania i okazało że wody nie ma. Właściciel na pytanie kto wykonywał odpowiedział że przyjechał jakiś gość na rowerze przywiózł 9 m żerdzi do wiercenia i powiercił z dwie godzinki i stwierdził że wody brak. Prawdopodobnie był albo analfabetą albo idiotą bo w opracowaniu stało jak byk napisane "wiercenie należy wykonać do 16m, zwierciadło wody na 12 m" a on przywiózł sprzęt tylko 9 m głębokości. I co sądzicie? Firma z polecenia wykonała wiercenie w tym samym miejscu do 16 m, wszystko się potwierdziło co do metra.
Jeżeli jednak wierzycie w czarną magię i szarlatanów z różdżkami i wahadełkami zapraszajcie sobie ich dla tak zwanego "szukania wody" nikt wam tego nie zabroni. 
Powodzenia!
Jeżeli wierzycie w geofizyków mogę kogoś polecić dla regionu Wielkopolski mail: [email protected]

----------


## godes

> Mialem tego samego geofizyka 
> Na terenie warszawy dziala dwoch, jeden lepszy drugi gorszy.
> Ten gorszy po prostu ma bardziej archaiczna metode.
> U mnie badal i stwierdzil, ze do 60m wody nie ma i nie ma szans aby byla. Ale ze jakies pare miesiecy pozniej, kilometr dalej studniarz robil studnie to sie go zapytalem czy u mnie by nie sie nie dalo.
> No i dalo sie. U mnie piersza warstwa wodonosna na 32 m a potem od 34 do 42 m caly czas piaski wodonosne, 8 metrow piaskow wodonosnych. U siasiada gorzej, 100m od mojego odwiertu woda dopiero na 60m.  Tyle ze geofizyk nie robil badania w tym miejscu gdzie mam odwiert, wiec byc moze akurat w tym miejscu przez 60m wody nie bylo, ale jak widac opinia ze 'nie ma szansy na to aby byla' byla bledna.
> 
> Trzeba tylko znalezc studniarza ktory nie bierze kasy jak wody nie znajdzie. Ten moj sam sprawdzil (drutami) czy woda w dany miejscu jak to mowil 'dla siebie'. A potem wierci maly, bodajze 5cm odwiert.
> A co do wiercenia z pluczka i potencjalnego przeoczenia warstwy wodonosnej, to studniarz musi byc slepy aby tego nie zauwarzyc albo nie pilnowac maszyny. Tego nie da sie przeoczyc patrzac ciagle na maszyne.
> 
> Nie wiem z jakiej jestes okolicy warszawy, ale jak by co to moge polecic mojego studniarza.


Witam 
Poszukuję uczciwych studniarzy, którzy ewentualnie nie zdzierają z człowieka jeśli nie znajdą wody.
Ma Pan kogoś takiego??
Z góry dziękuję

----------

